# Boneless Leg O' Lamb



## solaryellow

The weekend before last we celebrated our 17th wedding anniversary. We spent the day up on the Blue Ridge Parkway taking in the mountains and then came down to have dinner at our favorite Thai restaurant in Greensboro. The only problem was it was Sunday and they were closed. :facepalm: So to make up for it, I ran out to pick up a boneless leg o' lamb which happens to be one of Mrs. Solaryellow's favorites.

I start off with a mediterranean rub I came up with that consists of garlic, rosemary, oregano, kosher salt, marjoram, parsely and onion.













2012-09-03_12-59-24_745.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Sep 11, 2012






Then I stuff it with garlic. We love garlic a lot!













2012-09-03_13-17-20_217.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Sep 11, 2012






Then to keep the whole thing together I use silicone oven safe rubber bands. I like those much better than my half-assed butcher twine skillz. And onto the UDS it went.













2012-09-03_13-22-57_545.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Sep 11, 2012






And then once we hit 145* IT, it was time to put a smile on wifey's face. :biggrin:













2012-09-03_19-16-05_409.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Sep 11, 2012


----------



## scarbelly

Looks like it came out great Joel 

Happy Anniversary to both of you


----------



## solaryellow

Thank you Gary!


----------



## smokinhusker

That looks great! MMMM Garlic. 

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## solaryellow

Thanks Alesia!


----------



## daveomak

Joel, evening....  I think there's a little quiver left in her...  perfect....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ..... Dave


----------



## solaryellow

DaveOmak said:


> Joel, evening....  I think there's a little quiver left in her...  perfect....  Thumbs Up  ..... Dave



I am hoping that next year it is stuffed with some of the garlic you sent me Dave. I am gonna plant it all my friend. :biggrin:


----------



## diggingdogfarm

That looks super delish!!!!


~Martin


----------



## solaryellow

Thanks Martin!


----------



## schmedleyp

Did you use any wood? What flavor? My wife just called me and said she bought me 1/2 a lamb...

Smoked alot of thing but never a lamb...I'm excited!!!!!


----------



## solaryellow

schmedleyp said:


> Did you use any wood? What flavor? My wife just called me and said she bought me 1/2 a lamb...
> Smoked alot of thing but never a lamb...I'm excited!!!!!



I used just a few chunks of hickory. Good luck!


----------



## lght

Looks great.  The old lady also loves lamb so i'll have to try out your rub.  Nice touch on the silicon bands never knew they had them I really need to pick up a few as I think trying to tie uni-uni knots with twine may have been overkill..


----------



## mike johnson

Now I want Lamb for dinner.  That looks GREAT!!!


----------



## migraine

thanks for the motivation...

I have a new smoker and have been itching to cook some lamb for the wifey and some Indian friends that have their own restaurant.

restaurant depot had frozen boneless legs for $3.29 today.

I'll be heading back there in the next day or so.

your rub sounds like what I used when I cook them in the Show Time rotisserie.  Our Indian friends have a great spice blend that he uses for skewers in his tandoori oven that I might try, just not sure yet

would you(or anyone else) recommend a wood for flavoring?  I have a new amazing pellet smoker I'm learning with and I'm thinking mesquite, just not sure


----------



## solaryellow

Thanks guys!

Mesquite might be a bit over powering for my tastes.


----------



## flyboy2

It looks wonderful. I think lamb will be my next project. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Don't know where I was 2 weeks ago but I missed this.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Any who, that looks perfect to me. I like the whole Mediterranean Rub but Migraine's Tandori Rub sounds awesome too, I make great Tandori Chicken...JJ


----------



## solaryellow

flyboy2 said:


> It looks wonderful. I think lamb will be my next project. Thanks for the advice.



Thanks flyboy2! Good luck with your project. Thumbs Up



Chef JimmyJ said:


> Don't know where I was 2 weeks ago but I missed this.:confused:  Any who, that looks perfect to me. I like the whole Mediterranean Rub but Migraine's Tandori Rub sounds awesome too, I make great Tandori Chicken...JJ



I may have to try that Jimmy. Thanks for the idea!

boykjo and I got to try some lamb sausage at a farmer's market that reminded me of the lamb I made. I may have to try it in tube form now. :biggrin:


----------



## teebob2000

Hi solar - I just picked up a boneless leg at Costco and had a few questions, hope you can remember some details??  It's my first lamb smoke.  I saw you used hickory, I was thinking based on some reading of using oak.  Have you done more legs after this one?

What temp did you smoke at?  What was your leg weight pre-smoke and about how long did take to get up to temp?  And did you rest it at all post-smoke?

Any help you can provide is appreciated!

Tom


----------



## navigator

Looks great, I have one in my freezer, might have to make it for Easter.


----------



## sarnott

Solar,

Awesome! I've never smoked lamb but have roasted bone-in legs with a Big Easy and they came out great. The idea of smoking a boneless leg, stuffed with garlic, sounds perfect and I like the sound of your rub.

Now I need to smoke some lamb!

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## sarnott

OOPS!!!

Oh, and Happy Anniversary! I hope you guys have many more...


----------



## solaryellow

teebob2000 said:


> Hi solar - I just picked up a boneless leg at Costco and had a few questions, hope you can remember some details??  It's my first lamb smoke.  I saw you used hickory, I was thinking based on some reading of using oak.  Have you done more legs after this one?
> 
> What temp did you smoke at?  What was your leg weight pre-smoke and about how long did take to get up to temp?  And did you rest it at all post-smoke?
> 
> Any help you can provide is appreciated!
> 
> Tom



I have done several legs of lamb. Oak will be fine. Usually between 225 - 250. They are usually in the 5 - 7lbs range. As for time, it takes as long as it takes. :biggrin: Yes, I do let it rest for a bit.


----------



## solaryellow

sarnott said:


> OOPS!!!
> Oh, and Happy Anniversary! I hope you guys have many more...



Thanks!


----------



## teebob2000

solaryellow said:


> I have done several legs of lamb. Oak will be fine. Usually between 225 - 250. They are usually in the 5 - 7lbs range. As for time, it takes as long as it takes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do let it rest for a bit.


Thanks.  I ask about the time because I'm trying to time a smoke for having friends over for dinner.  I've got a 5-pounder boneless so was trying to figure how much time I'd need, including a flexible resting time.


----------



## solaryellow

teebob2000 said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done several legs of lamb. Oak will be fine. Usually between 225 - 250. They are usually in the 5 - 7lbs range. As for time, it takes as long as it takes. :biggrin:  Yes, I do let it rest for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I ask about the time because I'm trying to time a smoke for having friends over for dinner.  I've got a 5-pounder boneless so was trying to figure how much time I'd need, including a flexible resting time.
Click to expand...


I would give yourself 6 - 7 hours to be safe.


----------



## 1905

Teebob, how did you make out? Can you report on your success with more detail? I'm very new so I need as much info I can get....?


----------



## johnnytex

Doing one this weekend.

What time and temps?


----------



## webowabo

Johnnytex.. not sure if teebob is still getting on much since the post is a few months old.. but here is a boneless leg I did last Christmas. . 
225*  for about 3.5 hours and it was a beautiful med rare... yiu can check  my thread for some pics if you would like

And howdy neighbor from up in Arlington! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132759/christmas-leg-of-lamb-and-racks


----------



## marteenhook

This turn out very juicy and I am sure it's yummy too.


----------



## leah elisheva

HOLY WOW!!! Just logging onto this, so humor me, (still relatively new and finding my way around), but that lamb looked sensational! I too am a devout garlic muncher - both raw and stuffed into various treasures to grill or smoke - and, well, happy anniversary, and thank you for sharing this! Absolutely beautiful! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## 74sharps

Having grown up with both sheep and an apple orchard, in my opinion applewood and lamb go together like peanut butter and jelly.  My son is not a fan of lamb, but the first time grilled with apple he couldn't tell right off what it was.  Good stuff.


----------

